# Best Plug Wires



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

What are the best spark plug wires for my 2000 GXE Auto? Daily driver, no mods or anything, just looking for an upgrade to the ratty beat up no name wires that came with the car when I bought it.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've got a set of Borg Warner select from Checker Auto on my 2000 GXE. 7mm, Nascar
endorsed, Part # CH74171. They have been a good set. About $ 40-45.


----------

